# Storing cigars at 74 degrees fahrenheit.



## orange87 (May 18, 2018)

I still don't have a humidor, but I WANTED to just get a simple 25 count small humidor to start. With those, you can obviously control the humidity (in a variety of ways). But the temperature will be whatever the temperature in your room is. I live in Florida, and I ALWAYS have my AC set to exactly 74 degrees fahrenheit. It's my understanding that the recommended temperature is closer to 70 degrees. Would it be okay for me to get one of those small 25 count humidors and keep the humidity at 70 with Boveda packs, and then just allow it to be the 74 degrees that the inside of my house is? The reason I ask is because I would prefer not to have to spend money on a wineador to maintain the temperature, at least not right away. But do I have a choice? And before anybody asks, I'm not going to lower the temp on my AC just for my cigars.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I would get a rubbermaid brilliance container, a boveda 65, and store it in a closet or drawer. 

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Usually an interior closet is a few degrees cooler. That’s where I would store my tuppedore.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

A tight Tupperware and a 65 boveda for sure. Try to store them in a closet or basement (if you have one). With the temp so high and a high humidity, you will get mold eventually. So do your best to find a cooler spot and keep the humidity lower. 

Being that you’re in Florida, where humidity is higher anyways, you may have to go with a lower humidity boveda bag. You may have a 65 boveda but it could raise to 68-68 if the humidity outside is higher. I fight that here in VA. So now my cigars in the basement where the humidity and temp is much lower than upstairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lots of info as to Temps/Relative Humidity and storage right here on Puff. The Quick Start method is 74 degrees is fine but keep your RH as near to 65% as you can to encourage equilibrium between those 2 numbers. Secondly stay away from cheap small count humidors....they are junk and a total waste of money which is why Members encourage tupperadors. Tupperware is a proven method and most Members use it as I have about 15 different sized tuperadors myself. Save your money and when you have a few hundred dollars to spare then buy a good quality wood humidor with a good warranty.

The reason we say "cheap" wood humidors...they are chinese pressboard that won't work over time....There are two major differences between an inferior humidor and a “real” humidor. (Real being one designed to adequately protect your cigars). One is wall thickness and the other being a lining of Spanish cedar planks rather than a thin veneer. It stands to reason that the thicker the wall, the more moisture retention the humidor will have, and this is certainly true. Pressboard is not resistant to moisture...so cheap materials are complete waste of money. JMHO


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Cigar beetles hatch around 70-72. Freezing your sticks properly before putting them in the gen pop is a good start. 
The alternative is to have me store your stash here in my 65 degree basement.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

The temp in my humis run up to about 74+- my Rh is normally 68-72. However when I come home and she’s got the windows open and it’s 95 outside and my humis are in the high 70’s I tend to get a little mouthy with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

If you have any concrete floors in the interior of your house (the bottom of a shoe closet etc.) Keep the cigars there. Concrete keeps temps much lower than the air temperature.


----------



## PunchMyFuente (Apr 28, 2018)

I’m in SW Fla and my sticks live at 74/65. I keep em in a closet on the east side of my house so the brick is shaded by the afternoon. You can pick up the brilliance Tupperware “where shopping is a pleasure”. Since we live in the heat it’s a good idea to keep relative humidity lower.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Chris80 said:


> The temp in my humis run up to about 74+- my Rh is normally 68-72. However when I come home and she's got the windows open and it's 95 outside and my humis are in the high 70's I tend to get a little mouthy with her.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got that right... it's the equivalent of putting her make-up in the garage on a bright sunny humid afternoon...she'd change her opinion after that.&#128521;


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks. Now you guys got me paranoid over temperature. I’ve actually plugged the wineador back in now. Set to 66. My cigar oasis is set to 70rh because now it’s going to fight to keep Rh up, and added a pound of KL to hopefully fight the condensation. If anyone has a better option WITHOUT excluding the cigar oasis I’m all ears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben805 (Jun 21, 2016)

I think 74'F is fine as long as you keep the humidity low, i would use 60~62% boveda when indoor temperature gets above 70'F in the summer, and use 65~69% boveda in the winter when temperature drop to the 60s.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

ben805 said:


> I think 74'F is fine as long as you keep the humidity low, i would use 60~62% boveda when indoor temperature gets above 70'F in the summer, and use 65~69% boveda in the winter when temperature drop to the 60s.


Yea for my wineador I'd need a lot of them. I've tried that before. I went with the cigar oasis. Got the RH where I want it. It's the temp that concerns me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I use tuppers exclusively with 65% Bovedas at 74-75° room temps (on a shaded interior bookshelf) for years now with no issues. I also freeze everything b4 they go to bed. The key is consistency; find a place that remains very similar year-round with temps (or slight gradual seasonal changes) and adjust your RH accordingly.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> I use tuppers exclusively with 65% Bovedas at 74-75° room temps (on a shaded interior bookshelf) for years now with no issues. I also freeze everything b4 they go to bed. The key is consistency; find a place that remains very similar year-round with temps (or slight gradual seasonal changes) and adjust your RH accordingly.


That place in my house doesn't exist. That's why I went wineador

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Knock on wood I’ve never had a beetle. I know I read that higher temps are ok if the Rh stays in the safe area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObsceneJester (Jul 12, 2018)

I keep my thermostat on 74 as well so I just keep my humidor on a shelf in a downstairs closet. The temp usually stays at 72. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

